# Tritype Descriptions



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

I found this a while back - I've got no idea how accurate it actually is, but it was pretty interesting anyway.

From Enneagram Tritype Descriptions(thrown together/inacurrate) - the16types.info Socionics Forums



> Enneagram Tritype Descriptions(thrown together/inacurrate)
> Posted 09-13-2010 at 06:47 AM by Azeroffs
> 
> 3-6-9 - The Citizen
> ...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

heres some more by someone else (i think)

anyway, basically the 125 for example is also the same as 215, 521. any combo of the three just like yours. they are very general but honestly it really nailed me, and the other bits the fauvres have posted on my tri have really resonated too





> 125
> 
> The 125 is focused on helping others through their information, being a mentor and being of service. This is a scholar archetype. Caring but practical and knowledgeable. The life mission is to manifest ideals that help people in need and the blind spot is an over-focus on procedure or protocol that gets in the way of being of true service to others
> 
> ...



socionics.ws - View topic - fauvre tritype archetypes descriptions


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

"The most loyal friend. This tritype would do anything for you, and is very conflict-avoidant. This is the type that wait on you hand and foot.

*(4)*-6-9 - The Normative 4
4-*(6)*-9 - The Withdrawn 6
4-6-*(9)* - The Reactive 9"

truuuue. but please, don't tell anyone!


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Jamie.Ether said:


> "The most loyal friend. This tritype would do anything for you, and is very conflict-avoidant. This is the type that wait on you hand and foot.
> 
> *(4)*-6-9 - The Normative 4
> 4-*(6)*-9 - The Withdrawn 6
> ...


Sorry Jamie, but... You were thinking of the 2-6-9. 



> *(4)*-6-9 - The Normative 4
> 4-*(6)*-9 - The Withdrawn 6
> 4-6-*(9)* - The Reactive 9
> 
> This tritype has many self-confidence problems. They may often feel as though they need help from others, but that they are unable to get it. They fight between needing others and striving for seclusion.


It's okay, though, the 1-4-6 isn't that much better 

(And FWIW, I thought I was 469 for _ages_ and being told I, basically, had inherent self-esteem issues wasn't all that fun. Now I get to be told I'm inflexible -_-)


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

What do the bolded and parenthesized ones mean? 


I found these from Personality Types: Enneagram Tritype Descriptions: Type One - Enneagram and Myers Briggs he also has a list for type 5:


1-2-5 : these Ones are kind, helpful and altruistic, but also a bit more introverted and reserved. They usually give to others without asking very much in return, mainly because they dislike receiving something from other people. They can have a vague push-pull dynamic to them: they can be very generous and involved with people, but they will as well demand time alone to rebuild their energy and sort out their thoughts. They often have a wise appearance and enjoy learning and teaching things to others. 
typical subtypes: self-preserving, social, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-5-2, 2-1-5
flavours: dutiful, altruistic, considerate and wise

1-2-6 : a devoted, friendly, affiliative and altruistic One, very dedicated and conscientious but also more controlling and possessive of others. Seek people’s company and want to help them but sometimes tend to become a little manipulative and demanding, expecting appreciation and loyalty in return for their efforts. They are affectionate, caring and reliable friends and partners, but at times they can struggle with anxiety and start worrying about things going wrong.
usual subtypes: social, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-6-2, 2-1-6, 6-1-2
flavours: helpful, devoted, giving and demanding

1-2-7 : this is usually a very friendly One: fairly generous, caring, optimistic and also a bit playful when having a good day. Prefers being around people and is afraid of being lonely and unloved. This tritype is more compassionate, tolerant and understanding and has a desire to help other people and make their lives happier, therefore they have many friends. They enjoy a good laugh and occasionally a bit of variety as well.
usual subtypes: social, sexual, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-7-2, 2-1-7
flavours: friendly, sociable, kind and approachable

1-3-5 : a rather ambitious, elitist and goal-oriented One, very hard-working and somewhat intellectually arrogant. They rarely show their feelings and therefore they usually seem cold and very self-assured. These Ones are generally well-read, well-mannered and quite intellectually refined: they like to impress others with their intelligence, wisdom and irreproachable work.
usual subtypes: social, self-preserving, 1w9
similar tritypes: 1-5-3, 3-1-5, 5-1-3
flavours: competent, intellectual, ambitious and refined

1-3-6 : this One is usually very hard-working and well-organized. Dutiful and diligent, they also keep an eye on their own interests and like to receive prizes and praise and boost their reputation among their peers. They prefer a leading role and can be excellent managers and leaders: they can get things done as they’re efficient, more pragmatic and also more cautious and calculated. They can sometimes suffer from a bit of paranoia, and worry about their status, finances or health.
usual subtypes: social, 1w9
similar tritypes: 3-1-6, 1-6-3
flavours: hard-working, pragmatic, efficient and cautious

1-3-7 : a more socially-adaptable, goal-oriented and competitive One, that usually has many friends and connections. Usually extroverted, assertive people, they make natural leaders although they can be a little too narcissistic and self-important. They’re good motivators and can come up with visionary ideas which they have the required determination and self-discipline to put in practice. They normally have a handy social network and can be quite entertaining and charismatic when needed.
usual subtypes: social, 1w2, 1w9
similar tritypes: 3-1-7, 1-7-3
flavours: assertive, ambitious, attractive and ingenious

1-4-5 : a rather introverted and withdrawn One, more creative, original and abstract than most. Prefers the realm of imagination and has very high ideals and standards, especially in what concerns romantic relationships. They’re harder to get to know because they can be very reserved, moody and somewhat picky. They have artistic inclinations and can be quite whimsical and creative. Tend to feel overwhelmed by the real world and hide in their own perfect worlds of fantasy. Prone to bouts of existential depression.
usual subtypes: self-preserving, sexual, 1w9
similar tritypes: 1-5-4, 4-1-5
flavours: solitary, melancholic, critical and whimsical

1-4-6 : these Ones are quite imaginative, creative and a bit melancholic. They are extreme perfectionists and can easily feel discouraged and let down by the imperfect world around. They don’t easily trust others and tend to avoid society, but at the same time they crave being loved and belonging. They also have a bit of a temper so their anger can show especially when feeling misunderstood. They tend to support the underdog and they can have a passionate, belligerent streak to them. 
usual subtypes: sexual, social, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-6-4, 4-1-6
flavours: imaginative, passionate, suspicious and sensitive

1-4-7 : perfectionistic, whimsical and rather picky, these Ones tend to be quite expressive and passionate. They want things to be a certain way and tend to reject whatever doesn’t precisely fit their desires. However when they appreciate something (an idea, a person, an activity), this tritype can over-indulge in it in an excessive, obsessional manner. They’re not as self-disciplined as other Ones and they’re prone to giving in to their fantasies and desires more, believing they are somewhat special and deserve special treatment.
usual subtypes: sexual, self-preserving, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-7-4, 4-1-7
flavours: fastidious, expressive, impatient and original

1-5-2 : this is an introverted, intellectual and rather altruistic One, who desires to invest their efforts in building a better world for all. Although they’re reserved and somewhat hard to get to know, they prefer to work for selfless, humanitarian purposes and they are excellent teachers with lots of patience, knowledge and a wise kindness to them. The world of academia fits them well as they are erudite, idealistic and they like people.
usual subtypes: social, self-preserving, 1w9, 1w2
similar tritypes: 5-1-2, 1-2-5
flavours: wise, knowledgeable, scholarly and kind

1-5-3 : usually introverted and elitist, prefer the scientific approach in nearly everything they do. These Ones appear colder and very self-certain but can be rather sensitive and fearful on the inside. Are afraid of failure and not meeting the expectations of others, mainly because they think they do not have enough resources for all their projects. They are hard-working, thorough and very meticulous and their work is usually impeccable. These Ones are particularly intellectual, knowledgeable and objective. 
usual subtypes: self-preserving, social 1w9
similar tritypes: 1-3-5, 5-1-3, 3-1-5
flavours: cerebral, scientific, meticulous and objective

1-5-4 : a reserved, cerebral and fairly intuitive One, who has a preference for the realm of the thought and the abstract. They can be very theoretical and philosophical and like to be alone and ponder things for a long time. They have a developed imagination and a deep insight into the nature of things and people. Mainly isolationists, they have a tendency towards spareness and austerity and are generally economical and even avaritious. At times experience gloomy moods which they strangely enjoy.
usual subtypes: self-preserving, 1w9
similar tritypes: 1-4-5, 5-1-4
flavours: theoretical, philosophical, hoarding and insightful

1-6-2 : responsible, dutiful and devoted friends, these Ones are more affiliative and empathetic than others. Friendship and mutually-supportive relationships are important to them and so are trust, loyalty and integrity. They can be more rigid and rule-bound because of their insecurities: they are slow to change their old beliefs even when they’re proven wrong, and they’re usually steadfast and honest people. They’re somewhat suspicious and skeptical, but once they trust someone they are capable of great generosity.
usual subtypes: social, self-preserving, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-2-6, 6-1-2, 2-1-6
flavours: responsible, loyal, honest and traditionalist

1-6-3 : conscientious, responsible, cautious and efficient, these Ones are very practical and productive. They’re down-to-earth, realistic and typically good managers of people and resources. They’re also quite good at predicting and avoiding possible pit-falls and are talented trouble-shooters: they’re preventive and like to play it safe. Want their hard-work and thoroughness praised and (financially) rewarded, and sometimes they might act arrogantly and engage in self-praising when they feel unappreciated.
usual subtypes: social, self-preserving, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-3-6, 6-1-3
flavours: efficient, practical, cautious and hard-working

1-6-4 : very dutiful and faithful but also prone to angry reactions and, rarely, depression bouts in isolation. This is a more anxious One that finds it harder to hide his anger and his concern with the loyalty and reliability of those around. Can experience strong like/dislike feelings about people and situations and is more suspicious and prejudiced towards newcomers and different groups. They are typically traditionalists, but will at times go against tradition in a rather rebellious way, especially when insecure.
typical subtypes: sexual, social 1w2
similar tritypes: 6-1-4, 1-4-6
flavours: faithful, anxious, discriminating and sometimes defiant

1-7-2 : this is usually a healthier One: generous, open, friendly, and willing to kick back and have fun more often. Avoid loneliness and try to keep a busy schedule, with lots of projects and things to do – they usually also bring most of them to completion. This tritype is more tolerant and accepting of change and differences: they enjoy trying something new every once in a while. They are more flexible and outgoing, more playful and optimistic than other Ones. 
typical subtypes: sexual, social, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-2-7, 2-1-7
flavours: friendly, generous, optimistic and humorous

1-7-3 : these Ones are quite charming and socially adept. They are more flexible and open-minded and seek having a good time and knowing the right people. They are more selfish and less rule-bound: they have a tendency to only consider the rules that suit their goals and interests. This tritype can become a bit boastful and arrogant at times. They like having a larger group of friends that cherish them and follow their ideals.
typical subtypes: social, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-3-7, 3-1-7
flavours: sociable, resourceful, engaging and self-confident

1-7-4 : more eccentric, versatile and unconventional. This tritype characterizes some of the more energetic and self-indulgent of Ones. They are somewhat more enthusiastic and dramatic, and have some difficulty finding and keeping a balance: they’re occasionally rather scattered. They can become obsessional and manic about certain ideas and things, while being surprisingly careless in other areas. When stressed out, they can get quite moody.
typical subtypes: sexual, social, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-4-7, 7-1-4
flavours: expressive, eccentric, energetic and selfish


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<.< withdrawn 6 it seems to be.



> *(4)*-6-9 - The Normative 4
> 4-*(6)*-9 - The Withdrawn 6
> 4-6-*(9)* - The Reactive 9
> 
> This tritype has many self-confidence problems. They may often feel as though they need help from others, but that they are unable to get it. They fight between needing others and striving for seclusion.


:\ this description is freakishly accurate:



> 469
> 
> If you are 469, you are intuitive, inquisitive and accepting. You want to be original, certain and peaceful. You are a very sensitive and can experience intense feelings of self-doubt and uncertainty. As a result you need multiple sources of confirmation. You want to be individualistic but can fear being separate from others.
> 
> ...


----------



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

funcoolname said:


> What do the bolded and parenthesized ones mean?


It just means whichever one is the main/root type, and the non-bolded ones are the other two in the tritype.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

> *(3)*-5-8 - The Power-Seeking 3
> 3-*(5)*-8 - The Aggressive 5
> 3-5-*(8)* - The Competent 8
> 
> Extreme narcissism. They believe that they are better than everyone else, and that they can handle anything that comes at them. They feel as though they are capable of anything and have ambitious plans.


Someone just penetrated my brain.....kudos for this, my friend


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is a list of archetypes and other info: Tritype - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*The 27 Tritypes*

```
Tritype	Archetype
125, 251, 512	The Mentor
126, 261, 612	The Supporter
127, 271, 712	The Teacher
135, 351, 513	The Technical Expert
136, 361, 613	The Taskmaster
137, 371, 713	The Systems Builder
145, 451, 514	The Researcher
146, 416, 614	The Philosopher
147, 417, 714	The Visionary
258, 582, 825	The Strategist
259, 592, 925	The Problem Solver
268, 682, 826	The Rescuer
269, 692, 926	The Good Samaritan
278, 782, 827	The Free Spirit
279, 792, 927	The Peacemaker
358, 583, 835	The Solution Master
359, 593, 935	The Thinker
368, 683, 836	The Justice Fighter
369, 639, 936	The Mediator
378, 738, 837	The Mover and Shaker
379, 739, 937	The Ambassador
458, 548, 845	The Scholar
459, 549, 945	The Contemplative
468, 648, 846	The Truth Teller
469, 649, 946	The Seeker
478, 748, 847	The Messenger
479, 749, 947	The Gentle Spirit
```
Here 3-6-9 is called "The mediator" instead of the citizen. I can relate to mediator a lot. Gonna have to look into 3w2 some more. Getting closer!


----------



## zenomax (Feb 15, 2012)

I've yet to see descriptions of all 162 individual tritypes. Does such a listing exist anywhere?


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

For me, the 468 tritype descriptions are far more freakishly accurate than my true tritype descriptions, which are just borderline insulting (and not necessarily in a _that's-true-and-I-don't-want-to-admit-it_-way).

Something I notice in the OP is that the descriptions seem to drag everyone through the mud, except for a few types. I mean, which one would you like better?


*(3)*-7-9 - The Positive 3
3-*(7)*-9 - The Normative 7
3-7-*(9)* - The Aggressive 9

This type somewhat of a gung-ho optimist. They are great at getting along with people, and often a lot of fun to be around. Also a bit of dreamer.

*or*


*(4)*-6-1 - The Compliant 4
4-*(6)*-1 - The Idealistic 6
4-6-*(1)* - The Reactive 1

This type is somewhat neurotic. Perfectionistic. May push themselves beyond their physical capability. At the same time they tend to believe themselves to be better than most.



Too bad for those of us who aren't 793s.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@holyrockthrower

Exactly! I was looking at the descriptions of 468 vs 478 - and all of a sudden, because the 6 is replaced by the 7, it's the 'most creative tritype of the enneagram'. Um.. says who? So 7s are more creative than 6s? What the hell?

The Fauvres focus on very shallow aspects of every fix. 1s are critical, 2s are helpful or manipulative, 7s are creative, 8s are controlling. I pretty much gave up on their descriptions. The 461 is 'self conscious and afraid of being criticized' but the 468 is all glorified and heroic. I'm sorry but simply from knowing a few from the 461 tritype, I can't see anything self-conscious about them. It's all a bunch of crap, really.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_holyrockthrower_
> 
> Exactly! I was looking at the descriptions of 468 vs 478 - and all of a sudden, because the 6 is replaced by the 7, it's the 'most creative tritype of the enneagram'. Um.. says who? So 7s are more creative than 6s? What the hell?
> 
> The Fauvres focus on very shallow aspects of every fix. 1s are critical, 2s are helpful or manipulative, 7s are creative, 8s are controlling. I pretty much gave up on their descriptions. The 461 is 'self conscious and afraid of being criticized' but the 468 is all glorified and heroic. I'm sorry but simply from knowing a few from the 461 tritype, I can't see anything self-conscious about them. It's all a bunch of crap, really.


Thanks for saying that. My own tritype descriptions horrify and disgust me so much that...like...I wanna take a razor blade to my own brain and cut out those horrible, neurotic parts of me. Does everyone see me like _that_? Oh God, I hope not! (My mom says yes, though).:frustrating:

FWIW, I am the most creative person in the lives of pretty much everyone who meets me. No 7-component, though.

I value the work the Fauvres have done on tritype, but I think it needs to be expanded to say the least. The positives and negatives _both_ need to be mentioned, as well as growing points.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@holyrockthrower

Oh no, don't let it get to you! When CP 6 is mixed with 4 & 1 (especially 1w2) I find that the tritype resembles 468 a LOT, in terms of behavior and the whole truth telling thing. Actually even though I'm most likely a 478, I can relate completely to the 468 description. I too, feel compelled to call out bullshit when I see it, I can't just ignore it. I assume any assertive type can relate :wink:

I really dislike my description as well by the way: dramatic, manic, uncontrolled emotions? :mellow:


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm stuck between the Visionary, Messenger and Gentle Spirit. Generally though I think these descriptions are just lacking any new information. They are mostly just all 3 types crammed together with no real insight or new information.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_holyrockthrower_
> 
> Oh no, don't let it get to you! When CP 6 is mixed with 4 & 1 (especially 1w2) I find that the tritype resembles 468 a LOT, in terms of behavior and the whole truth telling thing. Actually even though I'm most likely a 478, I can relate completely to the 468 description. I too, feel compelled to call out bullshit when I see it, I can't just ignore it. I assume any assertive type can relate :wink:


Well, I'm not an assertive type  and I _try_ not to let it get to me, but when everyone else in your life is nodding "yes, that fits you perfectly"... ugh. But, as I have told another user, the bubble of self-delusion shall regrow! XD



> I really dislike my description as well by the way: dramatic, manic, uncontrolled emotions? :mellow:


OK, well that fits me too. Actually, 468, 461, 471, and 478 all fit me about equally, in about that order. So does 451. Go figure.

The tritypes really need to be expounded upon, in depth, or else people are just gonna get more confused.


----------



## Lady Golden (May 16, 2012)

I think I definitely am a 4-6-9 :



> This tritype has many self-confidence problems. They may often feel as though they need help from others, but that they are unable to get it. They fight between needing others and striving for seclusion.


This fits a lot. Story of my life. Every single day I am confronted to this.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

There is a notable lack of description on the different tritype archetypes, which is a shame since it could actually be an interesting thing to study, whether valid or not.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

holyrockthrower said:


> Something I notice in the OP is that the descriptions seem to drag everyone through the mud, except for a few types. I mean, which one would you like better?
> 
> 
> *(3)*-7-9 - The Positive 3
> ...



Heh, that is so true, _lovely_ of you to point it out  Unfortunately, the same is true in most other personality related descriptions too which only produces fake and disrespectful impressions of certain types. No wonder there are so many stereotypes and biases. Maybe forming too straightforward beliefs helps people to sort out information but it ends up damaging the purpose of the system distorting the way we see each other when the aim is quite the contrary, to help us understand ourselves and each other more deeply.




kaleidoscope said:


> The Fauvres focus on very shallow aspects of every fix....
> It's all a bunch of crap, really.


Amen.




holyrockthrower said:


> The tritypes really need to be expounded upon, in depth, or else people are just gonna get more confused.





Dark Romantic said:


> There is a notable lack of description on the different tritype archetypes, which is a shame since it could actually be an interesting thing to study, whether valid or not.


I agree with both of you. Tritypes are intriguing and the current descriptions by Fauvres don't please me otherwise than being ridiculously stupid.

However, I wonder if it's possible to describe tritype archetypes accurately and yet broadly enough for every person of the tritype. Even many descriptions of the core types suck and badly, thus combining those won't end up producing high quality stuff - a fact beautifully manifested by Fauvres.

I think the only way to have at least somewhat decent tritype archetype descriptions is to focus on the pure definitions of the core issues of every type, combine those and nothing more. Unnecessary and incorrect interpretations turn objective to subjective and only reflect the personal beliefs of the writer.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Is there a description for 5-4-1?


----------

